# Key West Fishing - Photo for Attention



## Thinwaterfishing (May 14, 2019)

Nice boat!


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

Find public ramps around Big Pine key (not easy to do). Go gulf side. Bonefish and tarpon around islands. Use google maps to find good depth and sandy areas for bonefish. Good luck


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There is a ramp at the end of Blimp rd that will take you to some good fishing grounds.


----------

